# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where Am I #2

## KevinS

Where can this Tiki glass be found?

----------


## j cam

Looks like something from Gypsea.

----------


## KevinS

Gyp Sea may have them (I don’t know) but this one was not found there.

----------


## Eve

For the past 2 hrs 4-6 am, I went through every single bar and restaurant planning my first day in one week.  Didnt come across that glass.
question 1.  Did the place include dinner?
question 2.  Was in in or out of Gustavia?

----------


## amyb

Looks like my first mai tai glass from Trader Vics in LAAND THAT WAS OVER 50 YEARS AGO.

I will guess Eddys.

----------


## KevinS

Not Trader Vic’s, but I do love a good Tiki Bar and a good Mai-Tai.  Not Eddy’s. 


This is going to be a tough one, so I’ll answer Eve’s questions.

The place serves dinner, but that’s not what I was there for.

It’s in Gustavia.

----------


## Eve

The chairs in the background are confusing, but things like that change without notice
if I were to go to town for a drink (pre dinner?)
my guess Baz Bar

----------


## cec1

Is it the relatively new Café Marius?

----------


## KevinS

Not Baz Bar or Le Marius.

----------


## cec1

Arawak?

----------


## KevinS

Arawak Café it is!

I had the luck if sitting next to one of the leopards on the Cartier construction wall, and then getting my Planteur served in a purple Tiki glass, allowing for two Where Am I photos without leaving my seat.  

Im working on a post about lunch at Arawak, which I definitely recommend.

----------


## cec1

> Arawak Café it is!
> 
> I had the luck if sitting next to one of the leopards on the Cartier construction wall, and then getting my Planteur served in a purple Tiki glass, allowing fir two Where Am I photos without leaving my seat.
> 
> I’m working on a post about lunch at Arawak, which I definitely recommend.



I walked by there recently & was impressed to see that it was packed full! Happy to know that you enjoyed it, Kevin.

----------


## GMP62

We enjoyed several lovely breakfasts at Arawak Cafe last April. The staff was very friendly and the food was quite tasty. Will stop in for an exotic cocktail next time we are down!

----------


## Eve

Hope it’s good. I’ll be right next door

----------


## davesmom

Is this where Le Carré used to be?  I am always up for un Planteur...with a side of Cartier!  I will need to investigate further..

----------


## KevinS

That’s exactly where Arawak Café is located, between Cartier and Hermès, with, I think,  Louis Vuitton in the back.

----------


## amyb

Didnt Ralph Lauren used to have the back location?

----------


## KevinS

Ah, your eyes are better than mine!  I’ve never actually walked back there. I’m sure that you’re right, and I’m wrong,

----------


## cec1

> Didn’t Ralph Lauren used to have the back location?



I think it's still there.

----------


## JEK

So does Ralph!

----------


## amyb

Thought so.

They miss their best client, Tommye.

----------


## marybeth

That Ralph Lauren store has a special place in our SBH memories as where R bought a 40 pair of underwear one year when he under-packed...no pun intended.

----------


## davesmom

> That Ralph Lauren store has a special place in our SBH memories as where R bought a 40€ pair of underwear one year when he under-packed...no pun intended.



marybeth, you should be glad he does not wear La Perla..

----------


## marybeth

> marybeth, you should be glad he does not wear La Perla..



OMG I almost spit coffee on my computer screen!

----------


## GramChop

> marybeth, you should be glad he does not wear La Perla..



THAT is hilarious!!

----------

